# [solved]PM-Timer Bug

## Mr. Anderson

Eben bin ich die Ausgabe von dmesg durchgegangen und habe dabei das hier gefunden:

 *Quote:*   

> * The chipset may have PM-Timer Bug. Due to workarounds for a bug,
> 
> * this clock source is slow. If you are sure your timer does not have
> 
> * this bug, please use "acpi_pm_good" to disable the workaround

 

Was ist der/ein "PM-Timer Bug"? Was ist damit gemeint, dass die "clock source" langsam ist? Wie finde ich heraus, ob mein Chipsatz den Fehler hat?Last edited by Mr. Anderson on Sat Apr 07, 2007 10:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## think4urs11

was haben nur alle gegen google?   :Rolling Eyes: 

erster Treffer: http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=114297656924494&w=2

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> was haben nur alle gegen google?  
> 
> erster Treffer: http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=114297656924494&w=2

 

Seh ich aus wie ein Kernel-Hacker?

----------

## think4urs11

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Seh ich aus wie ein Kernel-Hacker?

 

Schwer zu sagen ohne ein aussagekräftiges Foto  :Wink: 

Der Kommentar im Source scheint mir aber relativ eindeutig

 *Quote:*   

> It has been reported that because of various broken chipsets (ICH4, PIIX4 and PIIX4E) where the ACPI PM time source is not latched, so you must read it multiple times to insure a safe value is read.

 

oder anders gesagt wenn du diese Meldung beim Booten bekommst dann hast du sehr wahrscheinlich auch dieses Problem. Um ganz sicher zu sein compile dir mal das Proggie aus dem Link und lass es laufen, dann wird aus dem 'may have ...' entweder ein 'has ...' oder eben nicht.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Sieht gut aus. Also eher nicht nach Fehler:

```
dmesg | grep PM

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xe408

* The chipset may have PM-Timer Bug. Due to workarounds for a bug,

su

Passwort:

./a.out 0xe408

0

100000

200000

300000

400000

500000

600000

700000

800000

900000

1000000

1100000

1200000

1300000

1400000

1500000

1600000

1700000

1800000

1900000

2000000

2100000

2200000

2300000

2400000

2500000

2600000

2700000

2800000

2900000

3000000

3100000

3200000

3300000

3400000

3500000

3600000

3700000

3800000

3900000

4000000

4100000

4200000

4300000

4400000

4500000

4600000

4700000

4800000

4900000

5000000

5100000

5200000

5300000

5400000

5500000

5600000

5700000

5800000

5900000

6000000

6100000

6200000

6300000

6400000

6500000

6600000

6700000

6800000

6900000

7000000

7100000

7200000

7300000

7400000

7500000

7600000

7700000

7800000

7900000

8000000

8100000

8200000

8300000

8400000

8500000

8600000

8700000

8800000

8900000

9000000

9100000

9200000

9300000

9400000

9500000

9600000

9700000

9800000

9900000
```

Nun steht da, man soll "acpi_pm_good" benutzen, um den Workaround zu deaktivieren. Ist acpi_pm_good ein Kernel-Parameter? Oder muss ich da was beim Kompilieren einstellen?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

ganz vergessen:

acpi_pm_good ist ein Kernel-Parameter. Funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Ich weiß zwar immer noch nicht, was mir das gebracht hat, aber zumindest habe ich in dmesg nach dem Booten nun keinen Fehler und keine Warnung mehr stehen.  :Smile: 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, Think4UrS11.

----------

